# so i left for a little bit



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 17, 2005)

left everything on timers, and came back to a plesant surprise!

enjoy


















oh yeah and when i left they looked like this


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 17, 2005)

btw how much longer u guys thinkin till they're good to harvest?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 18, 2005)

wwhat strain is that is that lowryder


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 18, 2005)

yes sir! hells yeah man, you're the only one to know it first try


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Sep 18, 2005)

sweet whats your set up and everything... and when its all done tell me the results


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Sep 18, 2005)

just 300 watt of flos...after i harvest these, im changing it all to like 2000 watts of hps and gettin more plants


----------



## The haze one (Jan 15, 2006)

haha man those look soo bomb man im also growing some lowrider its my first crop and i got 13 seedlings right now i hope they turn out as nice as urs man...... props!!!


----------



## Insane (Jan 16, 2006)

Lookin good Bubonic!

As for when to harvest, keep on eye on the color of pistils (white hairs). I like to harvest when the plant's pistils are are around 50-70% brown/amber.

In the pictures you don't appear to have many brown pistils yet, so I'd say your looking at around another 10-15 days before harvest


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 16, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Lookin good Bubonic!
> 
> As for when to harvest, keep on eye on the color of pistils (white hairs). I like to harvest when the plant's pistils are are around 50-70% brown/amber.
> 
> In the pictures you don't appear to have many brown pistils yet, so I'd say your looking at around another 10-15 days before harvest



dude this thread is SOOOOOOO old, those plants are LOOOOONG gone


----------



## Insane (Jan 16, 2006)

lol oops..


----------



## lefty (Jan 13, 2007)

I HEAR THAT LOWRIDER DOESNT HAVE A VERY GOOD thc COUNT THAT IT DOESNT GIT U HIGH ! LET ME NO!


----------

